# Possible Havanese in Denver



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

According to the Denver Post today, "The Dumb Friends League has taken in more than 30 puppies and dogs rescued from puppy mills in the Midwest.

Volunteers from the National Mill Dog Rescue near Colorado picked up the dogs from puppy mills in Kansas and Missouri. The dogs brought in on Thursday included dachshunds, toy poodles, Havanese and Pomeranians.

The dogs from the mills are not immediately available for adoption, but you still can help by making a donation to the Dumb Friends League or by adopting any one of the other pets available there.

The Dumb Friends League has shelters at 2080 S. Quebec St. in Denver and and the Buddy Center at 4556 Castleton Court in Castle Rock. There also is a Dumb Friends League Harmony Equine Center near Franktown. For more information call 303-751-5772."

I wish I could adopt one of those dogs, but two is my limit.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

